
Nigel, the world's loneliest bird, dies next to the concrete decoy he loved - fmihaila
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/animalia/wp/2018/02/02/nigel-the-worlds-loneliest-bird-dies-next-to-the-concrete-decoy-he-loved/?utm_term=.0e67948ad1f4
======
timkpaine
I'm going back and forth between "damn that's depressing" and "does a bird
even have the capacity to love or is it driven by a desire for procreation"

